# Roland gx24 cuts image twice when I send it to cut?



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have a Roland gx24 cutter which I use with win xp pro and Corel x3. When I produce a vinyl decal in Corel X3 and cut it with the Roland gx24, the cutter, cuts the image twice. This is not an issue if I am cutting large decals, but when I cut fine detail, the decals are damaged and depending on the force it can even cut through the backing plastic. I have tried different file formats (eg eps, pdf, cdr, etc.) but this has not solved the problem. Has anyone in the community got any ideas on how and why this is happens and more importantly how to solve it. All opinions and answers are welcome.

Thank You.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds like you have 2 sets of identical cutting lines.
Are you using the CutStudio plugin?

Also, try doing a quick sample design in CutStudio and see if it cuts twice.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You could have 2 layers the same. Does it ask you if you want to cut all layers? Check your layers to make sure you do not have your path on more than one.


----------



## broidery (Jul 21, 2009)

There is a setting for retracing the design, I'm told. It may be termed as overcutting too. It is used to
cut thicker materials and to ensure a complete clean cut, but I have never used that "feature." Since it 
is off-register, that could be another issue. I like the idea from the previous post that suggests you do the 
sample cut to see if that is normal.

Good luck and check out the Roland web site too.


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

Any chance you do not have only hairline outlines? - Scotty


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

what did it end up being cre8tivi?


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have not had a chance to try your ideas, but I will let you know the out come tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I cut the decal in cutstudio and it cut fine, in fact, faster than cutting with corel draw without plugin. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you really zoom in on the cut file, you will probably find that Corel generated an inside and outside of each line hence giving you two lines that are slightly offset.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I have had the same problem, but haven't had the chance to work on it lately. But after thinking about it, it may be because I have a "solid fill" that it is cutting and then there is a "hairline" that it cuts. Try taking away the hairline and see if that helps. I know that it won't cut "white", but if I put a hairline around the "white" it will cut it. So that is why I think it is because of the solid fill and a hairline.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was abit premature to think my problem was solved. My roland gx24 still cuts twice in coreldraw x3 and cut studio, do not know why. Checked my artwork and only have hairline outline. Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Cre8tivi tee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was abit premature to think my problem was solved. My roland gx24 still cuts twice in coreldraw x3 and cut studio, do not know why. Checked my artwork and only have hairline outline. Any ideas, anyone?


In Corel Draw select all and ungroup all. Then start seperating all the pieces that make up your design. I'll bet you will find multiple copies ontop of each other in the areas that are cutting more then once. 

Let us know what happens.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Cre8tivi tee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was abit premature to think my problem was solved. My roland gx24 still cuts twice in coreldraw x3 and cut studio, do not know why. Checked my artwork and only have hairline outline. Any ideas, anyone?


When it cuts 2 lines in cutstudio is it after importing the design from corel with the cutstudio plugin? And it cuts from cutstudio (something designed only in cutstudio) correctly?


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Cre8tivi tee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was abit premature to think my problem was solved. My roland gx24 still cuts twice in coreldraw x3 and cut studio, do not know why. Checked my artwork and only have hairline outline. Any ideas, anyone?




Do you have a color fill AND a hairline? If so that may be your problem. First it is cutting the color fill and then it is cutting the hairline.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi nick,
Thanks for the advice, checked my artwork and there are no copies, just 1 layer and even looked in wire frame mode, and it only shows one cutline. It still cuts twice and I still have no idea. By the way, if I do a test cut, it cuts only once.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi craig,
Your idea has merit, i do tend to cut my artwork with a fill, I will try it tomorrow and report back, many thanks.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi John,

I could not get the cutstudio plugin to work in Coreldraw x3, so I cut and pasted it into cutstudio. I will try and install the plugin again and see if your suggestions work. Will report back tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Hope it works out. 
When you do the test cut are you doing it by holding the test button or by going into the menu and doing a self test? Doing it through the menu cuts the Camm-1 logo and if that cuts fine the issue is most likely software related.

I think I watched that in one of imprintables 8 part series on the GX-24 on youtube.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Another test would be to draw two circle. leave one transparent and then fill the other one (that will give you a fill AND hairline on that one) and see if the filled one cuts twice and the one not filled cuts only once. I have a habit of filling my shapes and I fail to remove the hairlines sometimes. And sometimes if it is a big shape it doesn't make a difference, but the small, the worse it is. But I bet this is your (and my problem sometimes), after I have thought about it.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

A lot of times when I do a test cut, I just type the word "TEST" and cut it. Of course, you don't have a fill AND a hairline on ttf text unless you make it that way.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have just read your words of wisdom and I am looking forward to trying them out, when i get into work tomorrow. I will post an update, to let you know how i get on. Many thanks, again.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I feel very silly, but craig was absolutely right. When I often cut a design, I have always left the fill in and put a hair outline around the image. I did what was suggested and it double cut the filled image and not the empty one. I guess we can put this post to bed and hope it helps anyone else that may have had the same problem. Many thanks to all who gave suggestions and I would like to especially thank craig for his solution. This is the reason why I use t-shirt forum, its just a great community.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Cre8tivi tee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I feel very silly, but craig was absolutely right. When I often cut a design, I have always left the fill in and put a hair outline around the image. I did what was suggested and it double cut the filled image and not the empty one. I guess we can put this post to bed and hope it helps anyone else that may have had the same problem. Many thanks to all who gave suggestions and I would like to especially thank craig for his solution. This is the reason why I use t-shirt forum, its just a great community.



Well, to be honest, you and I pretty much solved the problem about the same time. A few months ago I posted the same question and could never resolve it. Well a few days ago I was working on something and wanted to show my customer a proof but for some reason (and I still don't know why) I couldn't get my fills right but I was able to tell them what color went where. Well, when I would separate it and then cut it, some things would not cut even though it showed in wireframe mode. So what I did was put a hairline around it and it cut fine after that. Well, I got to thinking that may be my problem with my double cut was that I had a fill AND a hairline. Well of course, I have been busier as a one legged man at a butt kicking contest, so I haven't had a chance to test my theory (or I forget to if I have a brief second). So you doing it and getting the right results tell me that my theory is correct. Now I know how to fix my problem in the future if I have both a fill AND hairline. Thanks.


----------



## declan (Oct 11, 2009)

Cre8tivi tee said:


> Hi nick,
> Thanks for the advice, checked my artwork and there are no copies, just 1 layer and even looked in wire frame mode, and it only shows one cutline. It still cuts twice and I still have no idea. By the way, if I do a test cut, it cuts only once.


I have exactly the same problem with my RGX24
I have checked that i only have one hairline 
did you ever get the problem solved


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I didn’t realize at first this way a year old posting. Any ways there are several things that can cause the design to cut twice, some have been listed in this email, I will add a few more.
If cutting from Corel using the driver you need to make sure you have an outline and No fill on all of the objects. This can be done in just a few steps by selecting all objects (double clicking on the Pick Tool in the menu) then go to your color palette and right then left click on the “X” in the top of the color palette, you design will look like it disappeared. Now right click on the Black or any color and your design will come back in just an outline. Again if you are cutting from the Driver in Corel I suggest using an outline of .004 points. In some version (X4 and X5) even if you use a hairline outline it can cut the design more than once.
If you are cutting from CutStudio and it is cutting more than once you need to check your shapes for duplicates. I would suggest creating a shape in CutStudio and send it to the cutter to see if it cuts more than once, it shouldn’t. 
If the shape has an outline that is larger than .004 points it can cause the shape to cut more than once. When the outline is larger than .004 points the cutter tries to build the outline out of several shapes.

If your design is cutting more than one when imported into CutStudio you will need to check the following.
Was the design scanned and traced? Corel will create multiple shapes when it traces designs, open the file in Corel and check for extra shapes. 
If the design was created in Corel you will need to check that a duplicate was not made my mistake.
If the design has both a fill and outline color, it can cause the shape to cut more than once.
Hope this is of some help.
CW


----------



## ranchhill (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm Having EXACTLY the same Problem!!! I have made a hundred cuts with my GX24 with no problem at all. Now I find that smaller detail just gets shredded and cuts through backing at times. So Far I'm inclined to believe it's a hairline problem but even when I draw a box around my decal, the GX24 cuts that twice too!
Did anyone find a solution to this? I'm very happy with my machine, I'm convinced that if it is a hairline problem that this would be quite a common issue until one learns what the problem is and how to correct it, so I'm surprised there isn't more discussion about this. 
Thanks everyone for your questions and replies, Forums such as this are invaluable to solving so many problems....


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I had this problem with my graphtec and cut studio pluggin for illustrator. I finally figured out It was when i did imagetrace or used vector magic sometime it would sometimes double up a shape so it was 2 hairlines on top of each other or right next to each other. Now i know when a line looks a little darker in the cutstuduo layout i have to go back and delete one of the lines. Its unnoticable in illustrator


----------



## mazzapazza (Oct 28, 2007)

this was my solution when i had the exact same problem:
if you are coming from illustrator or corel, vector files often have 'fill' and 'outline'. make sure you get rid of 'fill' layer before you export it to cutting program


----------

